# Get One Of These!



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just got back from a dive holiday, and as a standby bought a FlipVideo.

It is brilliant!

The screen is tiny and my worry was that the vids on the laptop would be all pixellated - no worries - definition is great at full laptop screen.

So if you need a quick video recorder for under Â£50 [PC world knock down price] that you can let the kids have to play with, without worrying about expensive damage - get this.

I bought an underwater case for it and did lots of filming [6M seemed top depth] of reef fish - just waiting for David Attenborough to come and do the voice over!

Also used it in my top pocket whilst enduro'ing thru desert - interesting result - may enter it for an arthouse movie.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Got one as a chrissy present 

Seems like a lot of fun, easy to keep in a pocket, but...

...tried to video my watch, seems it doesn't like close work 

I wonder what sort of "fun shots" I might get tonight


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been wondering if these were any good for motorbike work (fun) and skiing. Quite a few models out there. Not too worried about great quality as the vids would be going on youtube but it must handle speed work well.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

for bikes and stuff the Go pro HD seems pretty good but expensive at about Â£200


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Pilot65 said:


> for bikes and stuff the Go pro HD seems pretty good but expensive at about Â£200


My son has a Helmet Hero GoPro and the resolution is barely acceptable wouldn't recommend it.

My Flip has now got a handlebar mount and managed a trial competition really well.


----------

